# معالجة وتنقية المياه الصرف



## يا الغالي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أريد معرفة طرق والأجهزة المستخدمة في تنقية المياه سواء كانت مياه صرف الصحي (المجاري) او المياه الصرف الصناعي (خليط من المياه والمواد الكيميائية). 


وشكرا*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الموضوع المختص وبالتوفيق ولاتنسوني من الدعاء ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158934.html


----------



## يا الغالي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

